# Transporting MTB in Pickup



## slow hand (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I've got a Hardrock coming - my first real MTB, and I drive a Tacoma.

How are you guys transporting your MTBs in your trucks?

There's gotta be a better way than just laying it in the bed on its side, right?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

www.google.com


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Better way? No. More expensive way? Yes. 

I only use my hitch rack when I've got > 1 bike to carry, so they don't end up laying on top each other in the bed, or when I've got something else in the bed, such as my wife's kayak.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

These fork mount things... http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...8-Racks/Storage/Sette-Hitch-It-Bike-Mount.htm

Screw them down to a scrap piece of lumber cut to the with of your truck bed and off you go. Cheap and simple and you just lift the fork mount board out of the truck if you need to make room to carry other stuff.


----------



## julioardz (May 29, 2008)

I have an 07 Tacoma with the rails in the bed and use a Rocky Mounts fork mount like this that installs in the rails.

http://www.rei.com/product/760993


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Doesn't Toyota make a fork mount specifically for the Tacoma? I could have sworn they did, but I wouldn't bet money on it.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> Better way? No. More expensive way? Yes.
> 
> I only use my hitch rack when I've got > 1 bike to carry, so they don't end up laying on top each other in the bed.


That's how I do it too. I just lay it down and go. If it fits in the bed why waste any time fooling with any other method? My bike gets more beat up from riding it than it does from laying in the bed of the truck.

Congrats on the new bike!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Enjoy...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=607627

right now I have a hitch rack (style that the bikes hang off of..it's OK but can be a pain & won't fit all frame designs). really wanting to get a setup like the guy with the thule sidearm's mounted above the bed....


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

Ricko said:


> These fork mount things... http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...8-Racks/Storage/Sette-Hitch-It-Bike-Mount.htm
> 
> Screw them down to a scrap piece of lumber cut to the with of your truck bed and off you go. Cheap and simple and you just lift the fork mount board out of the truck if you need to make room to carry other stuff.


This. it's what i do and it works. not great, but good enough. i also have a tacoma, it's a 98 though so ymmv. i've been thinking of yakima's bedhead so i don't have to drill holes or anything. but the lumber thing works for now.


----------



## Bsktball55 (Mar 20, 2005)

f3rg said:


> Doesn't Toyota make a fork mount specifically for the Tacoma? I could have sworn they did, but I wouldn't bet money on it.


They do, but they are not very sturdy and use up one of your tie downs as well. The Rocky Mounts are ten times better and is what I use. They make one that is specifically designed for the rails. I did add a washer inbetween the nut and the rail though because a couple people said they had some issues with the nut popping out of the rail. With the washer, there is no way it can come out.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I am thinking of doing that Jonw9 has shown but laying it on the side doesn't bother my beast of a bike. BUT if you want a "safe fit"... Jonw9 has shown it.


----------



## gregarfish (Aug 16, 2008)

Ricko said:


> These fork mount things... http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...8-Racks/Storage/Sette-Hitch-It-Bike-Mount.htm
> 
> Screw them down to a scrap piece of lumber cut to the with of your truck bed and off you go. Cheap and simple and you just lift the fork mount board out of the truck if you need to make room to carry other stuff.


My buddy does this when moving his bike in his Dodge Ram, except instead of wood he used a C shaped piece of aluminum or stainless. Solid and cheap set up.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I have one of these.

http://www.rei.com/product/665013

In retrospect, I could probably have made something myself for less. It does the job, though.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*THULE or Sportworks*

Instigator works extremely well.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not a fan of fork mounted racks.
Cornering puts alot of stress on the fork dropouts.
If you have a 15mm or 20mm TA then you will have mounting issues.
I would just lay it down on it's side personally.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

savagemann said:


> I'm not a fan of fork mounted racks.
> Cornering puts alot of stress on the fork dropouts.
> If you have a 15mm or 20mm TA then you will have mounting issues.
> I would just lay it down on it's side personally.


I'm trying to figure out just exactly how you achieve more force on the dropouts than you will cornering, dropping, or jumping with actual weight on the bike. I don't get it, please elucidate, thanks!


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, when you are riding the bike there is a wheel attached to it, which can move in several directions. When the fork is clamped into a solid object that can't move, the weight of the bike moving in the bed of the truck puts alot of sideways torsion on the fork.
So if you are going to do some kind of a fork mount, I would suggest using some form of tie downs to help support the weight of the bike from each side.

I had a customer bring his road bike into my shop, and his fork had cracked.
He had his bike on a roof rack, the kind that holds the fork secure like we are talking about here. He went kind of fast through a turn, and created a bit of G's. The weight of the bike was enough to crack his fork. He said he heard it crack while going through the turn. He also said the road was smooth with no bumps.

I've heard of this happening before and kind of discounted the idea until I saw the results first hand.

And since a MTB is quite a bit heavier than a road bike, the forces could only be greater.

I'm no physics major, but there could be more force if the bike is attached to a roof rather than low in the bed of a truck, but there is still going to be some twisting of the dropouts going on if you drive fast.


----------



## Lets_Ride (Nov 23, 2009)

Kind of pricey but I just got a Thule Insta-gator. If you do not have a super short bed then this is awesome.


----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)

I use a 2 tray type set-up


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

f3rg said:


> Doesn't Toyota make a fork mount specifically for the Tacoma? I could have sworn they did, but I wouldn't bet money on it.


they did but DQ'ed it due to lack of intrest but still have a few laying around for about $75


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Why chouldn't/shouldn't one just use tiedowns tightened to about as much as rider sag?


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

savagemann said:


> Well, when you are riding the bike there is a wheel attached to it, which can move in several directions. When the fork is clamped into a solid object that can't move, the weight of the bike moving in the bed of the truck puts alot of sideways torsion on the fork.
> So if you are going to do some kind of a fork mount, I would suggest using some form of tie downs to help support the weight of the bike from each side.
> 
> I had a customer bring his road bike into my shop, and his fork had cracked.
> ...


I am not concerned, because it is a truck, not a race car. My bike doesn't weigh more than many road bikes, there is movement and flex in the 2x4, and I think the shock can take it.

I like the bed mounting because I can pull into the garage, and not worry about crashing my bike into the roof.

I am no physics major, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express. The forces would most likely be rotational about the head tube, swinging the rear wheel towards the outside of the turn. I don't feel that the weight is high enough to snap the forks.

Although this is all anecdotal, and not real experience such as yours.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

There's a few GREAT threads about this in the Car & Biker section here on MTBR. Some are specific to pickup trucks while other's seem more geared towards cars. Check them all - tons of great ideas shared.


----------



## Bmann_mtb (Oct 11, 2009)

I am really happy with using the http://www.rec-rac.com/

I like how easy it is and no tire removal is a plus. Also I use a piece of 2x6 and a cross bar to keep the back wheel from moving.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

PVC bike rack.....easy and cheap. Check utahmountainbiking for plans and pics, or search on here is a thread somewhere


----------



## berry79 (Jun 10, 2010)

larlev said:


> PVC bike rack.....easy and cheap. Check utahmountainbiking for plans and pics, or search on here is a thread somewhere


Just built a 2 bike version. Works great, no need to remove the tires and makes a good bike stand in the garage when not in use.


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

throw it in the back, drive to the trailhead...

cost is exactly $0


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

If I had a truck... I'd just lay the bike on its side. Pretty sure I'd want to use something to tie it down to keep it from bouncing around back there.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

The reason I bought a truck and the reason I miss that truck so much was the ease of transporting mountain bikes - through it in the back and drive. I actually built a rack with fork mounts on a 2x8, and that worked great when i needed to transport mulitple bikes with other cargo. But when it was just me and my bike, why would i want to be fiddling with racks and mounts and stuff?


----------



## slow hand (Jun 21, 2010)

Ricko said:


> These fork mount things... http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...8-Racks/Storage/Sette-Hitch-It-Bike-Mount.htm
> 
> Screw them down to a scrap piece of lumber cut to the with of your truck bed and off you go. Cheap and simple and you just lift the fork mount board out of the truck if you need to make room to carry other stuff.


Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## slow hand (Jun 21, 2010)

Noclutch said:


> Why chouldn't/shouldn't one just use tiedowns tightened to about as much as rider sag?


That may just be what I do, like what I do with my dirt bike.

I just don't like the idea of a brand-new bike sliding around back there.

I'm sure once I crash a couple times and get a few scratches on it, I won't mind it sliding around back there!


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Everyone out here uses these:
http://www.go-ride.com/SPD/dakine-pickup-pad--8000295F-1230075302.jsp

Put the bike's front tire over the gate (facing backwards) and you're golden. On the cheap, you can just use an old towel or something.

Otherwise, the 2x4 with bolt-on fork mounts are nice


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

ettore said:


> Everyone out here uses these:
> http://www.go-ride.com/SPD/dakine-pickup-pad--8000295F-1230075302.jsp
> 
> Put the bike's front tire over the gate (facing backwards) and you're golden. On the cheap, you can just use an old towel or something.
> ...


+1


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

The best part of having a truck would be the ease of just throwing junk in the back, or throwing a wheel over the tailgate as pictured above. I also see some people who use two tie down straps, one on each side of the handlebar.


----------



## MrOldLude (May 10, 2010)

As mentioned: PVC bike-rack


















https://www.utahmountainbiking.com/goodies/TruckbedBikeRack.htm

And if we're going on a long-drive, I run a ratchet-strap over the top for a just-in-case.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Something to consider when using an open bike rack is a means to lock up the bikes when left in the parking lot overnight.

I still use my rusty 17-yr old Rhode Gear locking bedhead rack. There's some nice newer versions at this link: http://www.rackattack.com/yakima-truck-bed-bike-racks.asp


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

osmarandsara said:


> +1
> 
> View attachment 552812


I've only owned pickup trucks and I have never thought of this. Unbelievably simple and painfully obvious, yet somehow I had never thought of it.

Guess I was too busy trying to find the perfect way to get a full drumset, PA and guitar amps back there.


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

Lets_Ride said:


> Kind of pricey but I just got a Thule Insta-gator. If you do not have a super short bed then this is awesome.


I use these too, and they work great. I usually ride with my brother and my dad, and between us there are 3 trucks and three racks. They can be thrown into whichever truck we feel like taking with nearly zero effort. Before I had a rack I'd just throw the bike in the bed if I was on my own, or use tiedowns if there was company. They make multiple bikes easier and quicker to load up, but they're far from a requirement.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

New Pickup pad owner...
dig it so far, looks good, works great.
Pad + one ratcheting tie-down = golden

(hell, my only 'problem' is that my little toyota can fit so many more bikes in the bed than I can cram people into the cab)


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

The PVC rack is really the best idea out....it serves 2 purposes. Truck and garage storage.
And it's like $13 worth of material


----------



## MrOldLude (May 10, 2010)

larlev said:


> The PVC rack is really the best idea out....it serves 2 purposes. Truck and garage storage.
> And it's like $13 worth of material


Total cost for ours pictured above was $28, but that was because we had to buy pipe-glue and primer. Otherwise $22.


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

slow hand, if you have a 2005+ tacoma with the bed rail system, you could do this:

http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120255&highlight=fork+mount

I've got two mounts set up and could probably squeeze in a third if necessary. i used nylon lock nuts to keep the mounts from shifting, but it works fine and it was cheap.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I have one of these.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/665013
> 
> In retrospect, I could probably have made something myself for less. It does the job, though.


+1 on that. Simple and effective.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

One thing to consider is how many bikes you plan on carrying. Lot's of good suggestions above and i've used several. All are pretty good.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.recrac.com/bikeRack.html
Can be used to tie down other stuff too.
I've had mine for 8 years w/o any probs.


----------



## fewinhibitions (Apr 16, 2009)

I use a pair of these. Locking ones are available as well.

Simple, inexpensive, and out of the way.

http://www.rackattack.com/product-pages/yakima-blockhead.asp


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Rockymounts make a rail mounted mount system, works really well and does not gets loose like the Toyota brand mounts.










Only have 2 mounts on my Tacoma that I use for the XC and Road rigs, for the bigger bikes I use a carpet on the tailgate.

Mine are the Clutch SD, https://www.rockymounts.com/category_s/118.htm.


----------



## slow hand (Jun 21, 2010)

julioardz said:


> I have an 07 Tacoma with the rails in the bed and use a Rocky Mounts fork mount like this that installs in the rails.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/760993


Hey bud,

Thanks for your suggestion. I just placed an order for two of those.

Will update on how they work.

Also, thanks to everyone else for the suggestions.


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Just lay it down*

Lay it down on the left side. Use a pair of riding (or any) shoes, one on the handlebar end and one on the pedal, to keep from garring up your bed.


----------



## slow hand (Jun 21, 2010)

ktm300 said:


> Lay it down on the left side. Use a pair of riding (or any) shoes, one on the handlebar end and one on the pedal, to keep from garring up your bed.


That's what I've been doing, but I wanted a way to:

1. Carry more than one bike in the bed without laying them on top of each other.

2. Secure the bike(s) in the bed to prevent from being stolen.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I like this thing i got for like 75 bucks


----------



## julioardz (May 29, 2008)

slow hand said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion. I just placed an order for two of those.
> 
> ...


I hope they work out for you. I wasn't specific enough in my last post. There is one version that comes specifically for Nissans, Toyotas, and other trucks with rails in the bed. I used this shop because they are local. Very helpful guys. I have a short bed Tacoma, so XL frames and some 29ers don't fit in the bed. I have to leave the tailgate open. I ride medium frames, so that only happens when I am carrying other people's bikes. My 29er, road bike, and 26" hardtail fit fine.

http://www.rackoutfitters.com/bicycle-racks/rocky-mounts-locking-clutch-sd-truck-bed-bike-rack.html


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Thule makes a removable bed rack/bar for all Toyotas:



















It's the Thule 822 BedRider...


----------



## slow hand (Jun 21, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> Thule makes a removable bed rack/bar for all Toyotas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that one have an ability to be locked and secured to the bed of the truck?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

slow hand said:


> Does that one have an ability to be locked and secured to the bed of the truck?


Yes, it has a keyed locking and clamping mechanism.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

ajmelin said:


> http://www.recrac.com/bikeRack.html
> Can be used to tie down other stuff too.
> I've had mine for 8 years w/o any probs.


I use this with my 5.5 ft shortbed F150. I have to turn the handlebars 180 degrees to close my tailgate...just keep in mind your bed length and whether or not you need your tailgate to close..


----------



## N8G (Mar 20, 2006)

I've got a pair mounts similar to THESE I used to use when I owned a truck. Work great and you can put them anywhere you want. They just clamp on. Only downside is you can't lock them, but you do need an allen wrench to remove. If anyone would like to buy them just send me a PM.


----------



## 1reddawg (Dec 13, 2006)

I just use a set of motorcycle tie downs.just hook them on the handle bars and the tie down holes in the bed of the truck..


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

has anyone done a parts list/write up on the pvc home depot rack? I like that.


----------



## 1reddawg (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/goodies/TruckbedBikeRack.htm
Here ya go OWL!!


----------



## paynemtb29 (Jun 10, 2015)

The way my dad and I do it is quite simple. We put our bikes in the the truck with the wheels in a groove of the bedliner, partially standing up


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

*Thule 501*

+1 for the Thule "Instagater" ( Thule 501). Lockable, front wheel stays on bike, and if you have a locking tailgate (my 2011 Nissan Frontier) it adds another level of security. Plus, you can easily take it out of the bed for your trips to Lowes. 
I still use a hefty chain to lock the bike to the truck though. I'm getting paranoid about theft these days.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

I usually just lay er down in the bed. If there is multiple bikes and gear for a boys weekend, then its either a hitch rack or a u-haul moving blanket over the tailgate with the bikes hanging out. I usually always have an 8 foot piece of chain and padlock stowed away too so I can lock em down if need be.


----------



## bikingmat (Jun 4, 2011)

julioardz said:


> I have an 07 Tacoma with the rails in the bed and use a Rocky Mounts fork mount like this that installs in the rails.
> 
> Rocky Mounts Locking Clutch - REI.com


I second these. Have a couple in my '13 frontier. When it is just me headed out to the trail, I just lay it in the bed, but these make taking multiple bikes anywhere easier.

Plus they lock (and can be keyed alike - ordered mine from MEC) so if I have to leave the bike unattended for a couple minutes, it is secure. They also have an adaptor for 15mm thru axles, which I'll be picking one up shortly for my new bike.,


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

paynemtb29 said:


> The way my dad and I do it is quite simple. We put our bikes in the the truck with the wheels in a groove of the bedliner, partially standing up


Excellent first post resurrecting a 5 year old dead thread!

Welcome to MTBR!!!!!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Since the thread is resurrected ... pickup pad is the way to go.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Blanket does the same job and costs nada.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Fork that, I'm trying to figure out a better way to transport my pickup with my bike.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

slapheadmofo said:


> Blanket does the same job and costs nada.


So much old skool in the back of this truck!!
Good stuff man!


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> Blanket does the same job and costs nada.


this is what I do too. I picked up a moving blanket/pad for $5. I use a ratchet strap across the top too, just for peace of mind.


----------

